# Before & After



## bearswede (May 23, 2005)

Yet another repair project, this time with "Before" pictures as well as "After"...

 This is a practically mint U. Wolfe in the "Townsend" mold with sand-chip pontil and a galaxy of seed bubbles... Looked as tho this bottle was never used, possibly because of the sharp open bubble right on the lip on the reverse side...


----------



## bearswede (May 23, 2005)

Before...


----------



## bearswede (May 23, 2005)

After...


----------



## bearswede (May 23, 2005)

Another...


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 23, 2005)

nice job, but people please add some light to your pictures see this one how is loks


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 23, 2005)

and now after it looks great. very good job, what did you use?


----------

